# Northern Ohio Race GTG



## ash man (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm going to host a Race GTG March 25th at my place near Wellington, Ohio. We will be racing under 45cc, 3.1 CI, and 4 CI in 8x8 poplar cants. 5 CI, 6 CI and unlimited in 10x10 poplar cants. The saws in the 45cc-6 CI races are to be stock appearing, mufflered saws on pump gas. We will have a winners and losers bracket in each respective class. Winner's and losers to face off in a class final. We are still debating the exact format. Ie over the block, hot starts or potentially cold starts and potentially 1 to 3 cuts. So if you've got a fast saw in any of the classes, this GTG is for you. As we get closer I'll post more information and try to get a head count so I know how many cants to get.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 18, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2017)

@Definitive Dave , @Sod-Cutter4life, @chap_testr, @bacon_among_other_things


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2017)

subbed for sure


----------



## Armbru84 (Jan 18, 2017)

Subbed


----------



## log_jammer (Jan 18, 2017)

Definitely subbed! Only 45 mins away.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 19, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> @Definitive Dave , @Sod-Cutter4life, @chap_testr, @bacon_among_other_things


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 19, 2017)

there should be a lot of fast gas saws in that area. ec builds some pretty nasty stock appearing gas saws.


----------



## ash man (Jan 19, 2017)

There are some fast saws from all over the place. At Randy's GTG the Missouri Chainsaw mafia did real well and my 4 cube Randy built made it to the finals.


----------



## ash man (Jan 20, 2017)

Mods can you please make this thread a sticky?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 20, 2017)

I just realized that is the little ones birthday party day. Probably going to count me out for sure


----------



## ash man (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry we'll miss you Mike, but Happy Birthday to the little one


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 20, 2017)

ash man said:


> Sorry we'll miss you Mike, but Happy Birthday to the little one



Yep. It will be fun either way.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking forward to this, if you need anything let me know.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 20, 2017)

Unless something really urgent comes up ill be there.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jim and I are coming for the food and the women


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 21, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Jim and I are coming for the food and the women



Pics of wimmens?


----------



## ash man (Jan 21, 2017)

Not far from fitchville fantasy land. Maybe we'll have to hire a few


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

ash man said:


> Not far from fitchville fantasy land. Maybe we'll have to hire a few



We were stopping there for breakfast lol.

What do you guys think about GTG shirts? Want me or someone else to come up with something and do a group order of some kind?

Chainsaw shirts are my fav, kinda runnin low. Getting some funny looks when I have to wear the same one a few days within the week without warshin it.


----------



## ash man (Jan 21, 2017)

Heck ya Jeff. If u want to head up the shirt dept have at it. Let me know if I can help


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 21, 2017)

ash man said:


> Not far from fitchville fantasy land. Maybe we'll have to hire a few



Ones that bring wood are preferred. Forget dollar races, I'm all for supporting single mom's.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 21, 2017)

Procarb do a pocket tee in hi vis orange or green.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Procarb do a pocket tee in hi vis orange or green.



You gonna come out buddy? Hope so, you'll like these guys. Kinda sketchy, smelly, maybe even mean spirited... But good dudes non the less.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 21, 2017)

Only a hour away so might just get there.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Any of you guys interested in shirts and have some ideas, pm me.
I'm thinking hi vis orange, and 2 color print. Lmk if you want pocket or pocket less, we'll probably have to keep them all the same. Whatever the majority wants, is what we'll do.
If we can't get 30 guys or so to get one, it probably won't be cost effective. Hit me up in pm to keep this from becoming a t shirt thread.
Ill try to get a design (I'll keep it simple, but if anyone has an idea send it to me) within the week, we'll probably need to order within the next few weeks to have them in time for GTG.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 21, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Any of you guys interested in shirts and have some ideas, pm me.
> I'm thinking hi vis orange, and 2 color print. Lmk if you want pocket or pocket less, we'll probably have to keep them all the same. Whatever the majority wants, is what we'll do.
> If we can't get 30 guys or so to get one, it probably won't be cost effective. Hit me up in pm to keep this from becoming a t shirt thread.
> Ill try to get a design (I'll keep it simple, but if anyone has an idea send it to me) within the week, we'll probably need to order within the next few weeks to have them in time for GTG.



How about something with 40% faster wood? Though the guru's that run there suck hole won't show or send anything. Haha!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> How about something with 40% faster wood? Though the guru's that run there suck hole won't show or send anything. Haha!



I figured we could put a pic of some Ohio rotten pine on there for good measure lol


----------



## ash man (Jan 21, 2017)

For a little more clarification of saw classes for the benefit of the few that don't already know. 
0-45cc, 0-51=3.1ci, 0-65cc=4ci, 0-80=5ci, 0-98cc=6ci and anything over that would be in the open class. For those that want to, we might put a few dolors in a hat to go to the winner of each class. Just to make it interesting


----------



## shorthunter (Jan 22, 2017)

Thats my weekend to work, may have to send a couple saws with someone


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2017)

I know we are still 2 months out, but the mill needs to know @ how many cants I'm gonna need. So within the next week or so I'll need a pretty good head count of people attending along with what saws you plan to run.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 23, 2017)

ash man said:


> I know we are still 2 months out, but the mill needs to know @ how many cants I'm gonna need. So within the next week or so I'll need a pretty good head count of people attending along with what saws you plan to run.



I'm in and vote cold start 3 cut.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2017)

15 minutes from me. May need to crash the party with a big ol' slow Mac. Don't have anything fast to show off..., just a bunch o' saws most *normal* folks would want. LOL


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2017)

Shawn I'm in for cold start 3 cut, but your old timer buddies aren't. Maybe us youngish bucks can do it afterwards if we have enough wood and daytight.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2017)

ash man said:


> Maybe us youngish bucks can do it afterwards if we have enough wood and daytight.



Like this 'old timer' on the left vs. the 'young buck on the right?

Hell, the kid probably looked up after his cuts and thought the old guy's saw stalled on start. LOL

​


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 23, 2017)

ash man said:


> I know we are still 2 months out, but the mill needs to know @ how many cants I'm gonna need. So within the next week or so I'll need a pretty good head count of people attending along with what saws you plan to run.



We can do both. 2 cut hot like we've done, and run again 3 cut cold for money.
Double emination like we've done goes real quick, I'm sure we'll have enough time and enough wood. We always seem to have plenty of cants left over. I'll probably buy one if there is any left.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 23, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> 15 minutes from me. May need to crash the party with a big ol' slow Mac. Don't have anything fast to show off..., just a bunch o' saws most *normal* folks would want. LOL



Youll have a good time for sure, hope to see you there.


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 23, 2017)

ash man said:


> Shawn I'm in for cold start 3 cut, but your old timer buddies aren't. Maybe us youngish bucks can do it afterwards if we have enough wood and daytight.



I'll just assist rotating the cooler. My 2 work saws ain't no match.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is Ron and nasty Nate coming out?


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2017)

Ron yes and I think Nate is coming to.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm going to try to make it. 3 hour drive.


----------



## ash man (Jan 24, 2017)

Sounds good Brad. Love to meet you


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Brad if you bring along the Solo Twinz I can almost guarantee I wont try to steal them 
It would be great to see you again.
DD


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> Hey Brad if you bring along the Solo Twinz I can almost guarantee I wont try to steal them
> It would be great to see you again.
> DD


I'm a slacker. I've never put them together


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 25, 2017)

That might mean you are supposed to pass them along to a handsome fellow from central Ohio who has a similar addiction to chainsaws 
I finally got a KMS4, now I need a twin and a BP1


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 30, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> Unless something really urgent comes up ill be there.


Keep in touch Custer, maybe we can carpool. I call shotgun even if it's my car .


procarbine2k1 said:


> Jim and I are coming for the food and the women


I'll drop the wife off at the inlaws then .
Food sounds great .


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 2, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> Keep in touch Custer, maybe we can carpool. I call shotgun even if it's my car .


Sounds like wifey and the boys are comin along. She has some family not to far from the gtg. We'd probly have to get a trailer for the saws to tow behind the minivan if you came with us lol


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 2, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> Sounds like wifey and the boys are comin along. She has some family not to far from the gtg. We'd probly have to get a trailer for the saws to tow behind the minivan if you came with us lol


That's great, same here, her family is in NW Ohio.
Only for the one for sale, I don't have anything worthy of racing, but maybe that will change before then lol.
I also may be one large saw lighter by then, you know the one .


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 2, 2017)

chipper1 said:


> That's great, same here, her family is in NW Ohio.
> Only for the one for sale, I don't have anything worthy of racing, but maybe that will change before then lol.
> I also may be one large saw lighter by then, you know the one .



Just remember had happens at a GTG stays at the GTG.


.


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 6, 2017)

Has a decision been made on style of racing?


----------



## ash man (Feb 6, 2017)

Most likely running hot over blocks at least 2 cuts maybe 3 depending on how many people show and cant wood we have.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2017)

How many tenths of a handicap do I get for my slow saws and chains?


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 6, 2017)

ash man said:


> Most likely running hot over blocks at least 2 cuts maybe 3 depending on how many people show and cant wood we have.



Brad will need three cants. To tune 4 saws. Lol


----------



## ash man (Feb 6, 2017)

I guess we'll have to get the black marker out for Brad. Lol. Not to sound cheap, but 8x 8 x 10 poplar cants @$30 and 10 x 10 @$41


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 6, 2017)

Ouch, guilty as charged!


----------



## ash man (Feb 7, 2017)

For people coming from out of town there are alot of hotel options. From the south Ashland, Ohio is @35 minutes away. Holiday Inn Express 419-281-2900. A little cheaper option Motel 6. 419-496-0377.
From the west/ north west. Norwalk has options. Best Western 419-663-3501. Cheaper hotel. Norwalk Inn 419-668-8255. Norwalk is @25 minutes away


----------



## Colton T (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm in! Never been to one but sounds like a blast!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have been working on the tshirt design, hope to have it finished by end of week. If they turn out half as good as I think, they might end up being one of the better looking shirts in church on Sunday morning


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 8, 2017)

Must be a progressive church.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 8, 2017)

Our Blessed Mother of the Divine Square Tree

may she smile upon us and grant us knotless wood


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> Our Blessed Mother of the Divine Square Tree
> 
> may she smile upon us and grant us knotless wood



And foam sod.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 8, 2017)

ouch

If you guys want me to I can put on a sod cutting demonstration, just bring your own chains


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> ouch
> 
> If you guys want me to I can put on a sod cutting demonstration, just bring your own chains



I would add trenching to your line of business, could be pretty lucritive.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 8, 2017)

What is the eats situation going to be?


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 8, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> What is the eats situation going to be?



Crow and humble pie. Lol


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Crow and humble pie. Lol


Let us know how that tastes!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 8, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> What is the eats situation going to be?


That is a man who understands what's important in life.
Win or lose I dont wanna starve


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> That is a man who understands what's important in life.
> Win or lose I dont wanna starve



Guess you want my balls in your mouth again?










Meatballs that is. If Ryan has a spot I can plug a crock pot in I'll bring em.


----------



## ash man (Feb 8, 2017)

Menu is still up for grabs. I will probably have the main course (meat). We won't go hungry that's for sure.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 9, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Guess you want my balls in your mouth again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenis had like 20 in his mouth at one time, pretty impressive. LOL


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 9, 2017)

ash man said:


> Menu is still up for grabs. I will probably have the main course (meat). We won't go hungry that's for sure.



Jim is bringing gum balls and arse whippin's. He normally runs out of gum balls early on lol


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 9, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Kenis had like 20 in his mouth at one time, pretty impressive. LOL



Impressive for sure. You humming stairway to heaven with a mouth full was epic!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cause' I forgot the words lol


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> View attachment 557191


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 10, 2017)

Next you guys will be calling Brad "The Looney Tuner."


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Next you guys will be calling Brad "The Looney Tuner."


Oh no you di-idn't!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 10, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Next you guys will be calling Brad "The Looney Tuner."



Brad is one of two people that I know of that has counted to infinity. Three times.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 10, 2017)

Bet Chuck Norris was the other person. However with Chuck he only has to count one and that's close enough.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 10, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Bet Chuck Norris was the other person. However with Chuck he only has to count one and that's close enough.



Lol, yeah Chuck was the other one. Do you think you'll be able to make it to the gtg? You'll have a good time, I am looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 11, 2017)

Did somebody say GTG?


----------



## ash man (Feb 11, 2017)

DD. I don't see and under 45cc race saw there. Your slacking. Lol


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 11, 2017)

Procarb I plan on being there but have no hotrod saws to run. Like Pogo I just have slow stock saws.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 11, 2017)

You'll have another little blue Homie too, (if I'm able to make it). Still has your name on it.

And DDave.., what are your plans for that PP475?


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 12, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> What is the eats situation going to be?



I was going to bring some pies.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 12, 2017)

J.Walker said:


> I was going to bring some pies.



If you were to pick up an extra key lime and peanut butter... I'd be happy to pay you and some... Some of the best pie I've had in my life.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 12, 2017)

How do you guys think this looks for a t-shirt design? I drew something up and Grizzly Adam from FHC used his wizardry in Photoshop to finish it off. A big special thanks to him.


----------



## 2stroker (Feb 12, 2017)

Procarb,
Looks great.
I'll be there to watch, no go faster saws in my harem...yet!
2stroker


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 12, 2017)

2stroker said:


> Procarb,
> Looks great.
> I'll be there to watch, no go faster saws in my harem...yet!
> 2stroker



It will be nice to see ya bud! I'll probably only bring a saw or two, I have a better time talking and eating than I do running saws anyway lol.


----------



## ash man (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeff put me down. For an XL shirt


----------



## Armbru84 (Feb 12, 2017)

Same for me. Shirts look sweet.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 12, 2017)

I will start a poll in the next couple days, and put a link in this thread. EC has a local that does this stuff, I want to get prices to make sure we're all on the same page. I'm thinking we'll have an order of 20-30 shirts, I'm pumped!


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice Procarb put me down for a xxxl shirt to allow for shirt shrinkage or my expansion


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 12, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 557677
> 
> How do you guys think this looks for a t-shirt design? I drew something up and Grizzly Adam from FHC used his wizardry in Photoshop to finish it off. A big special thanks to him.



*looks great, put me down for three XXL please*




ash man said:


> DD. I don't see and under 45cc race saw there. Your slacking. Lol


*
Copsey/Reilly/Nolder 346XP two piece, but I suck as badly with it as I do the bigger saws *




hanniedog said:


> Procarb I plan on being there but have no hotrod saws to run. Like Pogo I just have slow stock saws.



*If you want to get in on the fun I have a "few" extra ported 6 cubers I can bring along *



PogoInTheWoods said:


> You'll have another little blue Homie too, (if I'm able to make it). Still has your name on it.
> And DDave.., what are your plans for that PP475?



*Hey Poge it will be good to see you again, sorry but the 475 already ran away and after Shawn spent a little time cursing at the carb mounting layout that required disassembling most of the saw to do a carb kit, it runs really good 
I think he is planning to bring it along to the GTG.*




J.Walker said:


> I was going to bring some pies.



*REPPED x Pi*


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 12, 2017)

Everyone will need chaps, ear and eye protection I assume.


----------



## ash man (Feb 12, 2017)

In the spirit of DD I will offer up a ported 4 cube and 5 cube along with off the grinder square ground chain. If you don't have a supper fast race saw like DD, don't worry it's fun just to compete and next time you probably will. Lol


----------



## ash man (Feb 12, 2017)

I know I'll be wearing chaps, hearing and eye protection, but you can't force everyone to. I'll make sure I have a bunch of the foam ear plugs, for people that don't have any


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 12, 2017)

@Definitive Dave , I want to run the arse off of that 475, just because. That was an awesome deal on those three, do they all run pretty good? Glad you were able to get them.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 12, 2017)

The 394 will be a runner but I spun a bar stud in the case, with the bar and chain and clutch cover on the saw 
Sounds really good.
Shawn got the 475 humming along, I was pretty amazed and i am sure he will bring it along, but it is a total race build so he probably wont be passing it around much, it doesnt have any cooling fins at all, the flywheel looks like an aluminum hubcap with magnets on the edge 
Eric told me we should wait to try and fire up the 65 it has a factory alky carb and I will put a carb kit and new lines and filter on it. We will try it out after the weather warms up a little.
It was 20 degrees and blowing something fierce on Friday 

Dave


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 13, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> @Definitive Dave , I want to run the arse off of that 475, just because. That was an awesome deal on those three, do they all run pretty good? Glad you were able to get them.



Eff off! Wood tick.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Eff off! Wood tick.



Thansk <3


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Eff off! Wood tick.


Shine it up real good so I can cut some farwood with it. Y'know, woodtick like things and such


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 13, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> If you were to pick up an extra key lime and peanut butter... I'd be happy. Some of the best pie I've had in my life.



Your in luck! She has a Peanut Butter Cream pie.

http://www.monicaspies.com/pies-grape-goodies/

I was going to bring a few key limes, banana cream and my favorite caramel apple nut crumb.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 13, 2017)

J.Walker said:


> Your in luck! She has a Peanut Butter Cream pie.
> 
> http://www.monicaspies.com/pies-grape-goodies/
> 
> I was going to bring a few key limes, banana cream and my favorite caramel apple nut crumb.



I thought she did, I think you brought key lime and peanut butter a couple years ago at Eric's, or Kenis's... Can't remember which.


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm thinking it was a upside down banana after the cooler full of pies flopped off the tail gate of my truck!


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm liking the flavor of these left coast race saws. A great edition to this GTG!


.


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 13, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Shine it up real good so I can cut some farwood with it. Y'know, woodtick like things and such



Shiney enough for ya? Can't run good, El whathcamacallit llc may have said said so. I could be wrong.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 13, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Shiney enough for ya? Can't run good, El whathcamacallit llc may have said said so. I could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 558003



But but but but I thought pop ups were the devil haha.
Vid wouldn't load for me yesterday, I'll try it again. Looks like a cool saw.


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 13, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> But but but but I thought pop ups were the devil haha.
> Vid wouldn't load for me yesterday, I'll try it again. Looks like a cool saw.



Well, "my" popup could be the devil to whoever he goes by saws. Wouldn't take much tho.


----------



## ash man (Feb 13, 2017)

Ported saws are a fad!!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Ported saws are a way of life lol


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 24, 2017)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ohio-spring-gtg-tshirt-order-thread.306852/

If you want a t shirt, post it in this thread. I posted it under stickies so it wasnt bouncing around the forum where we couldnt find it.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Feb 25, 2017)

Is there going to be 3 phase 480v hookup? i want to try out my souped up electric Black n Decker pole saw with a 72" bar.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 25, 2017)

Only 72" ya wimp.


----------



## ash man (Feb 26, 2017)

Jeff I'll take a total of 2 XL black with orange lettering. Thx


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Black Shirt, Orange Lettering*

1. Procarbine2k1 XL short sleeve no logo
2. Procarbine2k1 XL long sleeve w/ logo
3. Hanniedog 3XL short sleeve w/ logo
4. Hanniedog 3XL short sleeve w/ logo
5. Ash man XL short sleeve w/ logo
6. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
7. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
8. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
9. Grizzly Adam 2XL short w/logo
10. Nate L short sleeve w/logo
11. Adam T. 2XL hoodie w/logo
12. Ron F XL short w/logo
13. Armbru84 XL Long sleeve w/logo
14. w8ye L Long sleeve w/logo
15. Birddogtg 2XL short sleeve w/logo
16. Birddogtg 2XL short sleeve w/logo
*Green shirt with black lettering.*
1. Trevor S. L. Short sleeve w/logo

This is what I have guys. This isnt including @blsnelling , or @SquareFile . If you guys want one just let EC know this week. If any of you guys that have your name down want to make a change or add to, now is the time. Looks like we will hit our 20 shirt minimum


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2017)

It's official. Picked up 14- 8 x 8 and 4- 10 x 10 poplar cants from Derek. Couple older pine cants for tuning saws. Big thanks to Derek. Also have Nasty Nate bringing some. Just hope for nice weather and plenty of people to show now.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 28, 2017)

25th, right? Exactly where near Wellington and when does it get started? (I'm just north of Kipton.)


----------



## ash man (Feb 28, 2017)

It will get started late morning on the 25th of March. I live on Monroe Road, Wakeman, Ohio 44889. PM me for address


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 28, 2017)

Not a bad drive for me about an hour east.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 28, 2017)

Yep. Right in my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if any of these will make the cut but they all have more in them and they are sure are fun to run.


----------



## birddogtg (Mar 2, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> I'm not sure if any of these will make the cut but they all have more in them and they are sure are fun to run.



I think you need 4 or 5 more.


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 2, 2017)

I plan on coming Pro Carbine, put me down for two 2XL short sleeve shirts let me know what I owe you. Any of you guys that are coming out of town in Norwalk there is a gas station across from Burger King on route 250. There is a Mickey Mart that sells regular non ethanol and racing gas. Never have gone to a GTG can't wait. Ash Man do you need any donations of anything food wise? I have talked to a few of you going to the GTG on here will be nice to put some faces to the names. Don't plan on racing but will bring my saws hope to pick up some sharpening and tuning tricks.


----------



## ash man (Mar 2, 2017)

I will have roasted hog, baked beans, buns and Cole slaw. J Walker is bringing pies. If anyone wants to bring a side dish, etc have at it. I will have outlets if you need to plug anything in.


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll have the wife make up a bunch of cookies and buckeyes and thanks for having it


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 2, 2017)

There's a Mickey Mart in Wakeman that sells e-free race fuel starting at 110 octane on up to 125 I believe. Pre-packaged in 5 gallon units last time I checked. Pretty much geared toward the Summit crowd and way more octane than normal saw guys would ever run. I get 91 e-free in Vermilion during boating season but they change over to K-1 for heating season so I go to the M-Mart you're talking about over in Norwalk.

So should us old fat guys bring some of our slow loud saws just for the heck of it? Not to waste valuable cants, but you know..., just as medals of honor and bygone era prestige when they were used for cuttin' timber and firewood and scarin' kids on Halloween?


----------



## ash man (Mar 2, 2017)

Everyone is welcome to run saws fast or slow. Under 45cc, 3, 4, 5, 6 and unlimited cubic inch saws will be raced. It sounds like we will have begginers to seasoned veterans attending, so no one should feel out of place.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Black Shirt, Orange Lettering*

1. Procarbine2k1 XL short sleeve no logo
2. Procarbine2k1 XL long sleeve w/ logo
3. Hanniedog 3XL short sleeve w/ logo
4. Hanniedog 3XL short sleeve w/ logo
5. Ash man XL short sleeve w/ logo
6. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
7. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
8. Definitive Dave 2XL short w/logo
9. Grizzly Adam 2XL short w/logo
10. Nate L short sleeve w/logo
11. Adam T. 2XL hoodie w/logo
12. Ron F XL short w/logo
13. Armbru84 XL Long sleeve w/logo
14. w8ye L Long sleeve w/logo
15. Birddogtg 2XL short sleeve w/logo
16. Birddogtg 2XL short sleeve w/logo
18. Middleagemutant 2XL short sleeve w/logo
19. Middleagemutant 2XL short sleeve w/logo
*Green shirt with black lettering.*
1. Trevor S. L. Short sleeve w/logo

This is the updated list. Ill be giving EC the order on Sunday.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Last call for shirts fellas....


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 6, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Last call for shirts fellas....


I hope I'm not too late checking in. I just posted in the other thread.


----------



## ash man (Mar 6, 2017)

Brad u checking in for a t shirt or for attending the gtg. Either way your covered. Just come with plenty of fast saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 6, 2017)

ash man said:


> Brad u checking in for a t shirt or for attending the gtg. Either way your covered. Just come with plenty of fast saws.


T-shirt. I do plan to be there.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 6, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> T-shirt. I do plan to be there.



I told Eric, he is going to call tshirt guy tomorrow morning to see if we can get another one ordered for ya.


----------



## penzone (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi there! I've been a lurker on this site for a while. I saw this post and thought I'd finally join. There's a lot of great info on here, thanks to everyone for all the knowledge! 

I live south of Lima. I'd like to come check this gtg out and meet you folks. I am not committing yet, since I have 3 little ones and it depends on how they are doing. But I'll be following along, if nothing else!

I hope to be playing with a few saws this summer, getting them repaired, then start some custom tuning. I have a long way to go, but I'm looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## jdrepair (Mar 6, 2017)

Im also fairly new here and plan on attending I just talked a friend into coming and running a couple of my saws also. I figured we could race each other for last place lol neither one of us have done this before so I hope you guys can tolorate a couple of rookies there lol


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2017)

I guess I'd better start thinking about digging a couple saws out of the moth balls. This thing is sneaking up on us pretty quickly here!


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 9, 2017)

Never hauled a saw inside of a car before. How do you keep the gas stink down? It is an s10 Blazer so no trunk.


----------



## ash man (Mar 9, 2017)

When I went to Tennessee to Randy's I took the bars off the saws and put them in a plastic tote with a lid and put them in the bed if my truck. I couldn't take the gas smell for 8 hours. I suppose you could put them in garbage bags to keep the smell down if keeping in the cab


----------



## DSW (Mar 9, 2017)

I used to haul saws in my little ole Honda all the time. Just get used to driving a car that always smelled like gas and a little 2 stroke mix won't bother you.


----------



## Armbru84 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just make sure to keep the cigarette ashes on the outside of the car if you smoke. Lol.


----------



## birddogtg (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a 2500 hd crew cab and I always have saws,gas and bar oil in the back and very seldom smell it.


----------



## SquareFile (Mar 10, 2017)

J.Walker said:


> I'm liking the flavor of these left coast race saws. A great edition to this GTG!
> 
> 
> .



No doubt! I look forward to seeing again Jack. Hopefully EL****tardllc is representend. Damn, I'm excited.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 10, 2017)

2 1/2 hrs for me but I'm gonna try and make it. Only really started running saws when I retired last year so could be a great learning experience. Sad part is, saws and what I'm learning about mod and tuning them is becoming highly addictive. Sure don't want to come out of retirement and get a job just so I can afford this new hobby.


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 10, 2017)

It's going to be cool to put some faces to some names


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 10, 2017)

Agreed. Some people I would like to meet and thank.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

.....or blame!


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Pogo what are you bringing to race? I have an old clapped out Stihl that i am bringing.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 11, 2017)

Gonna be any type of swap meet going on. i have a box lot Husky 268 that needs a new home. Free


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

Other than that little blue Homelite I'm bringing for you, I haven't decided yet. (Trade ya for that box o' 268?) 

I'm just finisihing up a Mac SP81 that might be ready by then. But for pure speed I may hafta dig out my 08S and 051 to show the youngsters how it was 'back in the day'. Ha!

And I'm lookin' for 10 series Macs and parts if anyone has any layin' around just collecting dust..., a PM850 project in particular. A 797 or SP125 would also be considered!


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 11, 2017)

Pogo I keep a eye on gov surplus stuff but have not scene anything like those Mac 700s come up. There was like 4 of them?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

3 700's, and a PM555 along with all the other stuff. I have pics somewhere...


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

Not to get too sidetracked, but here are a few pics of that haul as pulled out of the truck.
















A hundred and fifty bux. All runners..., even the 770 (speaking of race saws LOL).​


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 11, 2017)

Still got most of that stuff?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 11, 2017)

All of it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 12, 2017)

The info is probably in the thread but I must have missed it. Can someone give me an address for my GPS and what time it starts? Thanks.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 12, 2017)

Send a private message to Ash Man and he will give it to you.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## IthacaMan (Mar 14, 2017)

I may be able to make it. Anyone going have a case splitter that would work on my Husqvarna 61/272 project? Or know anyone near Youngstown that would help me split it? Only one shop near me says they can do it in 3-4 weeks for min of like 40 bucks.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Sure. I'll do it in 5 minutes on the spot for nuthin'.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 14, 2017)

Pogo you the man.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, well, he's gotta take off the flywheel and clutch, so there!


----------



## IthacaMan (Mar 14, 2017)

I dont have any ported race saws, but my stuff is in great stock running condition. May be good for some baseline times, or ya never know my chains are sharp.


----------



## IthacaMan (Mar 14, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Yeah, well, he's gotta take off the flywheel and clutch, so there!


 Already stripped down and screws out.Maybe we could have a case splittin race too


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 15, 2017)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I told Eric, he is going to call tshirt guy tomorrow morning to see if we can get another one ordered for ya.


Darn, looks like the shirt boat has sailed .


hanniedog said:


> Never hauled a saw inside of a car before. How do you keep the gas stink down? It is an s10 Blazer so no trunk.


I haul them in the suburban all the time, basically they don't come out unless we are on a family trip, ok there are usually a few in there then or there will be by the end of the trip . It's the ones I buy on the road I have a problem with the gas odor, 2 series huskys are an offender. 
I would think as close as you are you could just throw them on the top with the bar under the luggage rack and throw a bungie strap over them, might get a look or two, but most the guys that will be there get looked at funny without saws .


Armbru84 said:


> Just make sure to keep the cigarette ashes on the outside of the car if you smoke. Lol.


That's right Cole lol .


----------



## ash man (Mar 15, 2017)

Bring and run ur saws ithacaman ya never know.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 17, 2017)

Ash Man how much snow ya get? Got about 2-3 here near Green Springs.


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 17, 2017)

Hannie Dog you live around Green Springs I live in Clyde let me know I can give you a ride if you want to the GTG let me know what time you going


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the offer. Not exactly sure when i am leaving. Have a few things to do in the morning.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2017)

Do you have cover for the racing, in the event of rain?


----------



## ash man (Mar 20, 2017)

Last resort is setting up the stands n the barn.


----------



## ash man (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a big party tent, but I'd rather not set it up. If you all have those 10 x 10 pop up tents bring them. The barn is 32 x 36, but won't be room for everyone's tables full of saws


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 20, 2017)

Even though they're usually wrong have the weather guessers issued a "guesscast" for Saturday. Hoping to make it depending on weather.


----------



## ash man (Mar 20, 2017)

50% chance of rain and @60°


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 20, 2017)

Weather channel says 80% chance of light rain. But who knows


----------



## birddogtg (Mar 21, 2017)

O my God, I'm 65 years old and I can judge a bird dog championship riding a horse for 8 hrs a day for 4 or 5 days straight in rain, snow and sleet with 20 mile an hour winds I'm pretty sure I can run a chainsaw for 10 seconds in the rain when it's 60 degrees.


----------



## ash man (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm sure hoping for nice weather. Weather bug is saying 50% chance of rain I think mostly in the afternoon.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2017)

birddogtg said:


> O my God, I'm 65 years old and I can judge a bird dog championship riding a horse for 8 hrs a day for 4 or 5 days straight in rain, snow and sleet with 20 mile an hour winds I'm pretty sure I can run a chainsaw for 10 seconds in the rain when it's 60 degrees.


Yeah, but they just don't make men like they did back then .


----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Mar 22, 2017)

Woooooo!!!!!![emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2017)

birddogtg said:


> O my God, I'm 65 years old and I can judge a bird dog championship riding a horse for 8 hrs a day for 4 or 5 days straight in rain, snow and sleet with 20 mile an hour winds I'm pretty sure I can run a chainsaw for 10 seconds in the rain when it's 60 degrees.


I'm a wimp, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 22, 2017)

birddogtg said:


> O my God, I'm 65 years old and I can judge a bird dog championship riding a horse for 8 hrs a day for 4 or 5 days straight in rain, snow and sleet with 20 mile an hour winds I'm pretty sure I can run a chainsaw for 10 seconds in the rain when it's 60 degrees.



if it takes 10 seconds well...there's always next year 

A few testing vids, both of these saws are coming with me to Wellington.
Lee Witten 076 Super Hi-Rise, i need to step down to a 10 pin rim on this one


2 angles of the Mike Rupley / Ken Dunn Husky 394/5 race saw that Mike generously sold me earlier this year
This is gonna be a fun one once it gets a race chain and someone with a better ear than me to tune it


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 22, 2017)

Hell DD if thats all you got ya might as well stay home.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 22, 2017)

LOL. DDave has come a long way since I met him a couple of years ago with a garage full o' "what the hell am I gonna do with all these old saws and parts I just bought? Am I nuts, er what?"

Yep!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 23, 2017)

April 1? Thought the big party was March 25?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 23, 2017)

Where u seein april 1?


----------



## ash man (Mar 23, 2017)

Brad's weather screen shot. Not to jinks my self but, now there is no rain forecasted Friday and only 50% chance of light rain in the afternoon and temps in the 60s with a slight 10 mph breeze from the south on Saturday. Woot woot


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 23, 2017)

Just getting ready to go pick-up the pies for the GTG.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 23, 2017)

J.Walker said:


> Just getting ready to go pick-up the pies for the GTG.


Good morning Jack, sounds .


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 23, 2017)

The wife made a bunch of buckeyes I'm bringing what time festivities starting and do you need help


----------



## ash man (Mar 23, 2017)

Hopefully start racing @10 or when the out of towners show up. But @10


----------



## ash man (Mar 23, 2017)

Buckeyes sound awesome


----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Mar 23, 2017)

middleagemutant said:


> The wife made a bunch of buckeyes I'm bringing what time festivities starting and do you need help



Is it a good idea to be mixing sugar with chainsaws???!!! Them are my favorite when my wife makes them[emoji23][emoji23][emoji



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 23, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> if it takes 10 seconds well...there's always next year
> 
> A few testing vids, both of these saws are coming with me to Wellington.
> Lee Witten 076 Super Hi-Rise, i need to step down to a 10 pin rim on this one
> ...





I have a saw that came from Mike Rupley and it's all packed up for the ride to Ohio.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 23, 2017)

linkage on the 394 is all bolloxed up and the impulse nipple fell off the carb mid cut, but she will be fun with the kinks worked out


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 24, 2017)

Gettin ready to load the family cruiser and hit the road! See you gents tomorrow rain or shine.


----------



## CLEfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

I've been lurking around here for a little while, and just wanted to say thanks to all the guys that post. This site has guided me to an 026 that was dropped from a tree, a barely used ms360, and 1, soon to be 2 038 mags. I was able to fix the 26 with help from this site. I wanted to be able to make the gtg, being that I only live about 30 min away, but have to work and don't think I'd be able to make it out that way until after 2. Sooo, hoping there is another one in the future. Anyways, thanks again for all the valuable info.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 24, 2017)

It would still be worth the trip. Just hop on 480 west until you get lost and you're there!


----------



## CLEfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

I might try to stop by for a little bit. If only to talk to meet some people and listen. I'm still new to a lot of this and would at the very least like to verify whether or not I'm tuning my carb on my 038 correctly. The manual says 12k, but it will four stroke all the way up to almost 13k. At least I'm fairly certain of that. Scared I'm running it too lean, but it was bogging quite an it in wood below 12k with a 24" bar. Sh#+... I should come down just to listen to the other saws.


----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Mar 24, 2017)

CLEfreak said:


> I might try to stop by for a little bit. If only to talk to meet some people and listen. I'm still new to a lot of this and would at the very least like to verify whether or not I'm tuning my carb on my 038 correctly. The manual says 12k, but it will four stroke all the way up to almost 13k. At least I'm fairly certain of that. Scared I'm running it too lean, but it was bogging quite an it in wood below 12k with a 24" bar. Sh#+... I should come down just to listen to the other saws.



I would take the saw and started up,, run it full throttle adjust the high to where the motor starts to break up from being just a bit rich.

You have to tune it wide open don't run it out to where the motor is a constant high rev 

Get it to where it gets high then starts to break up a little that should be a good tune

The biggest thing is getting the idle and the Low speed right to get the bog out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLEfreak (Mar 24, 2017)

Followed that procedure, think I got it right, but don't know anyone to verify. Not a huge deal right now. I'll come down for a few hours if it's ok with the host. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2017)

CLEfreak said:


> Followed that procedure, think I got it right, but don't know anyone to verify. Not a huge deal right now. I'll come down for a few hours if it's ok with the host. Sounds like fun.


You will be a changed man from tomorrow on...Big time!


----------



## ash man (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there will be a great turnout, based on the people asking for my addy. Alot of fast saws I think. Sharpen your chains extra sharp boys!!


----------



## jdrepair (Mar 24, 2017)

ash man said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be a great turnout, based on the people asking for my addy. Alot of fast saws I think. Sharpen your chains extra sharp boys!!


Not to scare everyone off lol but here is what I got together still in there work clothes lol. I'm more excited to meet everyone than show off my slow saws lol see you all there !


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 24, 2017)

What Husky is that?


----------



## jdrepair (Mar 24, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> What Husky is that?


It's a orange top 61. It was the first one I put together out of a box of parts and got me into this whole madness of tinkering with saws lol


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 24, 2017)

Ashman are you gonna have name tags? I am lousy at remembering names.


----------



## ash man (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes. I have name tags


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Walking out the door, hammer down from NW Ohio, see you all a bit after 10.


----------



## ash man (Mar 25, 2017)

Safe travels. U running a 0-45? If so we'll make sure we don't start without ya


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Go ahead and let the action begin .
I have one, but I doubt a stock 201 rear handle will do much damage lol.
Thanks though. 
If anyone is in the toledo area or east of there and wants a ride I have three open seats lets go .


----------



## ash man (Mar 25, 2017)

Sounds good we may not get rolling till closer to 1030-11 anyway.


----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Mar 25, 2017)

Post some pics of the gtg like to se some action
[emoji106]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middleagemutant (Mar 25, 2017)

Big thank you to Ash man for the GTG and wife and family made every one fill welcome good food good saws and good folks had great time watching everyone compete. Ash man did good so did Nate and Shane and watching Dave start his saw they could of charged admission


----------



## 2stroker (Mar 25, 2017)

Ashman and family, thank you for hosting.
A fantastic day with great food, fun and saws.
2stroker


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 25, 2017)

Ditto. Nice to see some old faces and meet some new ones. Host and family did a tremendous job. And the grub..., wow. And those pies. And those buckeyes. And DDave!

Had a great time. Thank you.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hands down, one of the best gtgs I've been to... And I've been to a bunch.
Ashman is world class, and some of the finest people of this forum were there today.
No joke, you'd be hard pressed to find a better group of people. I just wish I would have taken a few pics, just too busy having a good time. Wish we would have taken a group pic too, but I say that every gtg and still forget haha.
Wish I got to see some of you all more often, but I imagine we'll be seeing each other this fall. Until next time...


----------



## CLEfreak (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks again to ashman for having me down. Was bummed I couldn't be there for the whole time, but it was nice to meet some people and watch some awesome machines. 

-steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 26, 2017)

Since I'm new to this are there more than one of these a year? Wanted to go but been battling a respiratory infection for 3 weeks and didn't want to chance it. Bummed out to the max.


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

.


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

.


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## I'm stihl crazy (Mar 26, 2017)

ash man said:


> .




What cc class was that.

Wish I was free that day,, I'm up by Sandusky Ohio 

Great vids!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

. This 4 cube shoot out was against a class act. Gentleman Jack W


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

5  battle with Ron F another great guy


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

Stihl crazy. It was 6 cube in 10x10. Ash man vs a great guy Adam that drove all the way from MN


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 26, 2017)

Would like to know what kind of mojo Procarb had done to his big saw it was fast. Thank you Ashman and family for putting on a fine event.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 26, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> Would like to know what kind of mojo Procarb had done to his big saw it was fast. Thank you Ashman and family for putting on a fine event.



That 390 was Eric's, has to be one of the fastest saws I've laid hands on. He definitely builds a good one.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 26, 2017)

Don't know about the rest but i think the t-shirts look pretty spiffy.


----------



## ash man (Mar 26, 2017)

Hanniedog I totally agree. I got a couple of the black with orange lettering and they look sweet. Thx to Jeff and EC for handling the shirts.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Apr 5, 2017)

about 25 videos on my youtube page so far and many more to come
including this little gem 
if anyone has vids of me running in the 5cube and unlimited classes I would love to see them


----------



## IthacaMan (Apr 5, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> about 25 videos on my youtube page so far and many more to come
> including this little gem
> if anyone has vids of me running in the 5cube and unlimited classes I would love to see them


 I have vids, will have a chance this weekend to upload them


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 5, 2017)

Ive got a couple ill try to upload of those classes dave.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 5, 2017)

another good race here


----------



## Definitive Dave (Apr 5, 2017)

you da man Custer!!

That Squarefile vs Deets is even more amazing when you realize the Poulan is only 76cc vs. the 121cc for the 088!!
Deet's saw was no slouch by any means, but that little yellow saw is on another level entirely.

Jeff's 395 was flying against my pipe saw, like I wasn't even trying to go fast 

That day was a total blast.


----------



## ash man (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm already planning next year's, but we need someone else to step up and have a fall one. Calling #dexter


----------



## Definitive Dave (Apr 7, 2017)

a close one for the guys over here on this site


----------



## middleagemutant (Apr 8, 2017)

DAVE enjoyed watching you run your saws you got some very nice saws is Shawn from Ohio he's a great competitor to Hedgerow and watching Nate start a saw and have it in the wood in 1 second was awesome. Ash Man had a great GTG . I may try running my 365xt Dozer Dan edition for fun


----------



## Definitive Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

come on out next time, a gtg is a blast and the race gtg is addictive
a bunch of great guys and encouragement, and food, and fast saws


----------

